# Popochos watch covers- crystals



## ldelzer (May 3, 2010)

I thought I'd put this out there for the creative folks to take a chomp at.

I'm considering adding Popochos watch covers. Essentially you buy the watch plain and then you can add watch covers and switch out according to your moods.

They have Swarovski crystals on some watch covers (like this: Ion Watch USA :: Imazine Ion Sports Watch : Popochos Watch Skins : Fitness Watch : Action Sports Watch : Kids Watch )

Now, hold on to your seats ladies and gentlemen..... They REtAIL the crystal cover (not the watch...a cover) at $50!!!!!!

Seems to me there's opportunity here, but I confess I'm new to rhinestoning. Any thoughts? Seems like you could take their regular covers and do some sort of (maybe) decal on it???? for pennies (versus paying 25 WHOLESALE)?


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I would get blank covers and place machine cut or Swarovski, flatback stones glued on with E5000 or E6000 jewelry glue,, 

Have fun,,,,

Sandy jo
MMM


----------

